# Opinions on Burt Richardson's High Performance JKD



## Connovar (Jan 20, 2006)

I am curious here as to what some  of the folks here think about Burt Richardson's High Performance JKD. He has stripped a lot of the WC and Kali drills out of it and replaced it MMA and BJJ technique.


----------



## Flatlander (Jan 20, 2006)

Mod Note:

This post split out of "opinions on JKD" thread to retain topical integrity.

-Dan Bowman-
-MT Senior Mod-


----------



## Blindside (Jan 20, 2006)

Connovar said:
			
		

> I am curious here as to what some of the folks here think about Burt Richardson's High Performance JKD. He has stripped a lot of the WC and Kali drills out of it and replaced it MMA and BJJ technique.


 
I think he is going to produce alot of guys that can fight.

Lamont


----------



## Shogun (Jan 21, 2006)

My GJJ teacher said that Burton Richardson has got some great techniques. I don't do JKD but I do have Kali, GJJ, and WC experience and from what I've seen, his stuff is pretty good. very universal too. as in you can use it on the streets and in the cage/ring.


----------

